

Beam Me up Some Cash (1999) - outrightfree
http://www.halplotkin.com/cnbcs029.htm

======
outrightfree
Interesting quotes:

"A PayPal user might, for example, use her PDA to beam her share of a lunch
tab to a colleague with an infrared-equipped PDA."

"There are about three to four million PDAs in circulation that can make use
of the PayPal software."

